# Please help! On the edge and completely lost



## KayleighD (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm new to here and so happy I found this place! I am 21 years old and currently really struggling with IBS and looking for some help.

I have suffered with bad stomach cramps and bloating for years, but recently been diagnosed with IBS. Every medication I have took so far has not helped, I can't remember the exact list (there is too many I have tried) but its along the lines of buscopan, meberevene, peppermint oil tablets etc.

I have been keeping a food diary, but this is where my biggest struggle is at, everything I eat seems to be setting off my stomach, I have tried gluten free, dairy free, cutting out all the things listed as making it bad and nothing seems to be working. I have constant diarrhea, changing my diet does sometimes make me more regular, but the pains don't stop. They may even intensify. There is never one meal I can eat without being in pain!

I lay in bed most days, too crippled to move, only managing to get myself to work because I'm so exhausted from being up all night in pain. It is making me miss a lot of days of work and also college, I have also lost all my friends from this as I no longer go out or do anything. My stomach always has an ache even when i say its not too bad, i'm still in pain, its just not as bad in comparison. I get huge stomach cramps which make me cry, sweat, breathless and tightened chest. I also have a lot of trapped wind.

I am also suffering from depression, I have been told that I have Borderline Personality Disorder but nothing seems to be helping, I have tried CBT but holding back on trying anti-depressants as I'm a little worried about them. Usually I keep myself together pretty well, but this mixed with IBS my life is almost unbearable, I have thought about committing suicide on many occasions because of the place I am in right now. Even my boyfriend of 4 years has completely distanced himself as I'm difficult to be around. I am always crying, and if I am not I am sleeping. That is my life.

I have been to the Drs several times, and each time getting fobbed off with different things. This time its laxatives (not sure why as I suffer from diarrhea!) and codeine. I don't want something for the pain, I want to be able to manage it on my own and live a normal nice life not doped up on all kind of drugs!

Please help! I have never been so lost and alone as I feel right now! I don't think I can take it anymore! Looking mainly for home remedies / natural supplements etc. I am done with the Drs!

Thank you!!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

So sorry you are having such a tough time. I know how you feel. This has all really consumed me aswell. I was very anti medication for years because I didn't want to take something else that could possibly make me worse. I got to a breaking point that i needed SOMETHING. I knew my mind wasn't right from dealing with all the ibs issues and stresses. I started am antidepressant about a year ago and very happy I did. It doesn't effect my stomach and helps me deal with the ibs (anxiety. Suicidal thoughts etc). Of course I still have bad days, but alot fewer than before. Being sick at a young age is really hard especially when you are in a relationship. If you don't think he can handle it, or you can't.. i think it's important to discuss with him. He should be your support system and not another reason to stress.


----------



## Runnoft (Oct 7, 2015)

Kayleigh,

I have dealt with severe chronic clinical depression for 32 years. PLEASE get on the right anti-depressant for a little while. You can't think correctly when severely depressed!

I have also had bouts of IBS-D, as I do currently, for 18 years. You can get better, But take Imodium and eat potatoes until you deal with your depression. PLEASE!

I care for you and so do others. It is the illness that drives people away. Please come back and post again. We will deal with the IBS as a group.

Please see a doctor or admit yourself to a psychiatric ward until suicidal urges pass. First things first.


----------



## JuneC (Oct 12, 2015)

I agree about the antidepressants! I've been on them for 16 years. Just be careful as some can have the opposite effect. But don't give up, keep trying until you found one that works for you. The 3rd one was a charm for me.

Your life is worth living, keep posting!


----------



## giavanna (Jun 14, 2017)

You seem to have been avoiding different foods with no results, try avoiding coffee and tea bought at cafes sometimes its

something in the water that can trigger ibs that's what I found for me.


----------



## csellwood (Jul 23, 2017)

Keep trying! I'm also in a bout of anxiety and feeling very down, but you've got to keep hoping as my family say when it feels hopeless. If you are having symptoms no matter what you eat it may be your emotions causing the sensitivity, maybe focus on improving your state of mind and see if that helps. You could try mindfulness or seeing a therapist to resist more drugs.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Kayleigh ,

Have you tried Aloe Juice for the stomach pains ? I had symptoms similar to yours for years and have been symptom free for years . My first breakthrough was discovering Aloe Juice . Aloe Life Aloe gold worked best for me but it tastes awful so I mixed it with coconut juice ( the thick creamy kind , not the water ) . The results were almost instant and I still drink a milder form of it daily . If you try this , please avoid the gel version , it has no added benefit and takes an already horrible drink to another level .

As for the rest of my cure , it was dietary and included a lot of probiotics .


----------



## Nanmcb (Aug 4, 2017)

I've had IBS since college and I'm 66 now. I remember my freshman year, having to leave my first class every morning. I don't think you have found the right doctor yet. Codeine makes a lot of people sicker. Are you seeing a gastrointestinal specialist ?
Also I agree you need antidepressants. They can really help with the diarrhea, and lie mood. Don't lose hope. I now have remission periods that last years, then some stress comes into my life and I have a flare. Recently, I had to put my mom into an assisted living and I'm now trying to recover from the aftermath of that.


----------

